# No exercise, No diet is the way to go!



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't exercise, and all I eat is fast food. I'm almost 16 and I'm around 6'ft (btw Im a guy of course). All I can say is.. its great! Yesterday I bought 8 microwave hamburgers and ate 6 right away, and these were by no means small. I think for some reason my stomach is overly big so I never get full.. The good thing is that no matter how much I eat I never seem to gain a pound. Sure my stomach might look full after eating that much but by the next morning it's back to its flat thin look and I have another day of eating as much as I want  Srry to brag it just feels good to have something happy to think about for once.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Enjoy it while it lasts. teehee.

*or you could be one of the lucky ones with a higher than average metabolism. More power to you, then.

I don't diet either, or totally restrict myself from certain foods, unless their things that i'm allergic to/don't like. It's all in moderation and our bodies metabolism some things better than others, i suppose.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

It's not about being thin. It's about being in shape. Two totally different things.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Melusine said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. teehee.
> 
> :agree
> 
> I doubt you will be able to eat the same way in 10 years. If you eat that much fast food for the next ten years you may feel healthy but your arteries are going to clog up. Fast food isn't real food, do your body a favor and eat some fruit and vegetables.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Wait until your metabolism slows down


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

tuna said:


> It's not about being thin. It's about being in shape. Two totally different things.


:agree Yeah...I'm sure your arteries are probably just as clogged as someone who is 30 lbs heavier and eats the same diet.

But anyway, my brother is/was like that..he was so thin but he ate really unhealthy...he's bit better now that he works out more and such. My dad also was really thin when he was a teen but I guess when he settled down witha job and family he really packed on the pounds becuase he is quite a bit heavier now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im glad someone else besides me is on the no diet no exercise program


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't want to bring you down man - you said this is something that makes you feel happy at least. But you might want to start looking to the future. This life style will eventually take its toll.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

People who can binge on junk food and not gain a pound think it's awesome.

It's actually a curse in disguise. You are pretty much stuck with your body as it is, if you ever want to build muscle you'll find its a constant, horrendously difficult uphill battle due to the sheer speed of the metabolism. Also you may not add bodyfat but every burger you scoff down is clogging your arteries up with fat. It's not uncommon for rail thin people like that to drop dead of a heart attack in their mid to late twenties.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree on most what has been said...you're clearly an ectomorph(skinny, hard to pack on pounds). But I bet you are in a loisy shape...and like has been said, you're killing yourself slowly...also, most important maybe...I bet such a lifestyle contributes to your anxiety!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You aren't even 16, I think I was 120 pounds at that time and skinny as a rail. I'd eat like a horse. You are just filling your body with junk and your body is pooping it out or is using it to grow since you are still developing. 

I couldn't really gain significant weight and ate junk until I hit my 20's.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Well as Melusine said I guess I'll just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

I run, and honestly, it really lifts your mood.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

I feel you. I can do the same thing. Although, I don't do it anymore. It really brought down my mood; all that fat, it slows you. Not to mention the detriment to your physical abilities.

"..if you ever want to build muscle you'll find its a constant, horrendously difficult uphill battle due to the sheer speed of the metabolism."

I don't believe that's true for everyone. I'm eating 6-7 meals/day, and I mean big meals, and I've got a slim physique, but I can build muscle no problem.


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have been experienced of it, still have! But not happy at all to me.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I have always been that way too. Still am at 28. I do eat a lot, but I am still concious of what I eat. I don't just chow down on fast food. Like some of these other posts say, you can be skinny and unhealthy. You can't see what someones arteries look like. Just because you can eat anything you want doesn't mean you should. I still make sure I get enough fruits, vegetables and whole grains in my diet. Plus, I usually feel like crap after I eat fast food anyway. My biggest advantage is that I don't have the beer belly I so deserve... :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Having a fast metabolism can suck when you are into powerlifting and mass gaining. During my early college years I had to consume over 4,000 calories a day. It sucked, I was a hard gainer and I could still never get over 185 pounds. I couldn't get passed 170 until I turned 20. You just aren't going to put on muscle as fast as somebody who can gain wait and has a slow metabolism. Not to mention they can gain 20 lbs much quicker and then go on a cutting diet to lower their bf%. Anybody can cut weight with proper diet unless there is a thyroid condition. 

Nowdays, I'm a runner (not into power lifting and mass gain) and so the pounds shed like crazy. I always ate like crap and yes you can burn a lot of the fats, extra carbs, etc. with a fast metabolism and exercise but you can't prevent it all. High blood pressure, high LDL cholesterol usually starts with your diet.


----------



## Lonelygirl (Nov 29, 2003)

RacerX said:


> People who can binge on junk food and not gain a pound think it's awesome.
> 
> It's actually a curse in disguise. You are pretty much stuck with your body as it is, if you ever want to build muscle you'll find its a constant, horrendously difficult uphill battle due to the sheer speed of the metabolism. Also you may not add bodyfat but every burger you scoff down is clogging your arteries up with fat. It's not uncommon for rail thin people like that to drop dead of a heart attack in their mid to late twenties.


Believe it, sweetie. My brother-in-law died very suddenly and unexpectantly from a heart attack at the age of 42 last September, and he ate nothing but junk. A fruit or vegetable never entered his mouth. He was very tall (6' 5) and very thin, too..and might I add, VERY sweet and VERY handsome..but that and luck would have gotten him a modeling career (he was that good-looking). It would have done nothing to save his arteries from years of attrocious eating. Do yourself a favor, and try incorporating healthy habits into your eating while you're still young enough to do so.

Hugs,
Jo


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Just hope you don't develope diabetes.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I am soooooooooooooooooo envious because I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee junk foods and junk drinks!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

I would eat nothing but junk food and never exercised, but doggonnit, I got middle-aged and my body won't let me do that anymore! opcorn :hb :drunk

I got away with a whole lot of abuse for a long, long time. :yes Looks were deceiving, though. :fall I looked beautiful, healthy and thin--but I was hiding behind all that beauty--feeling tired, depressed, even more anxious than I already was from SA, sad, and lonely. My body wanted "real" food. :? :sigh

I must say that I am haphazardly trying to lower my triglycerides; I've been able to lower my high blood pressure, but because of all the abuse, I am not able to lose weight. I always thought I could eat whatever I wanted--whenever I wanted because of my rebellious nature. :wtf :twisted :sus

I was wrong, and I hope beyond all hope that I don't end up being DEAD WRONG!  (_If you catch my drift...)_

But, then again, you may be like me and push eating garbage and drinking crap to the limit, just to see how far you can get. :stu 

By golly, no one was going to tell me what to do!!!!!!!!! :argue :kma :no (Sadly enough, I still have a problem with that. The rules never apply to me... :b )

Star


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

leilanistar said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooo envious because I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee junk foods and junk drinks!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


haha, me too. I would eat like that if I could, but when I eat anything bad, I pay the price immediately, literally the next day. I have to exercise daily to stay at a healthy weight. Yet, because of my slow metabolism, my chances for heart disease are cut in half due to all the exercise and healthy eating I do.

Remember Kirstie Alley? If not, she is in all those stupid Jenny Craig adds now. She used to be on Cheers. In one of her interviews she said that she ate just junk food for most of her life, and had a free ride. Was always skinny, didn't have to exercise. Then she reached her 40's, and in that period she became obese. Due to a lifetime of junk food, she wasn't prepared for this change in her metabolism and didn't know how to stop herself from becoming so overweight. She had to finally learn, but after she had gained a significant amount. This is just one story, very public because of who she is, but it is typical for most people. At some point, the fast food tends to catch up with you. And if it's not in weight or appearance, it's in health. Of course, it's in both, but people tend to focus more on weight/appearance.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

You said: "Srry to brag it just feels good to have something happy to think about for once." Sometimes tying food to an emotion is a bad thing. It just makes me think of people who overeat and say food makes them happy or when they're angry or sad they eat. Be careful.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

adordan said:


> I run, and honestly, it really lifts your mood.


You run and it lifts *his* mood? Whoa. You gotta sign me up.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> adordan said:
> 
> 
> > I run, and honestly, it really lifts your mood.
> ...


Please sign me up too.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah trust me man, that wont stay like that. And when you get older and start to develop health problems, it will be so hard to try to eat health food because you wont be used to it.

I am 15 and I LOVE health food. My mom was a nutritionist so she influenced me a lot. I never eat fast food, bleached white flour, white sugar/brown sugar, hydrogenated oils, fried foods and any of that other junk. I am so used to eating health food that I cant imagine going back to the old filth. When I was younger I liked junky food better but I became deficient in nutrients even though I was very skinny.


----------

